

Windows is a Ghetto - numeromancer
http://brandonbyars.com/2008/10/19/windows-is-a-ghetto/

======
stonemetal
Rants like this only make me think less of the author. I have never used an os
that just works. From a mac that felt the need to reboot itself every three
minutes to a freebsd install that wouldn't accept keyboard or mouse input if X
was running. Of everything I have ever tried Windows and Ubuntu have come the
closest to carrying that title. For some reason whenever these rants come up
Unix gets a free ride for all the weird shit that happens in it and windows
gets slammed for every minor nit the author has to pick.

------
frou_dh
C# and .NET bring me some happiness on Windows, though I generally prefer OS
X. Sysadmin makes me sad wherever I try it.

------
rgbrgb
*Windows is Ghetto

